# Irisblüte 2019



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2019)

die ersten __ Schwertlilien blühen trotz des "Sauwetters"

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2019)

Frank, haste die " hochgezogen " ? Hier gucken noch nicht einmal die Triebspitzen raus .


----------



## PeBo (12. März 2019)

Hallo Jo, die standen wahrscheinlich unter Franks Gewächshaus, welches am Sonntag weggeflogen ist


----------



## ina1912 (12. März 2019)

ich glaube, das ist eine __ Iris reticulata... die werden auch wie __ Zwiebelpflanzen zum stecken im Herbst verkauft und blühen sehr zeitig, oft als allererste im Beet, schon Ende Februar. Die sind aber viel kleiner als die normale Bartiris 

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2019)

da hat Ina recht,

sind __ Iris reticulata (kleine Netzblattiris) und für die ist die Blütezeit ab Ende Februar / Anfang März in Klimazone 7 normal. (letzten Donnerstag blühten im Ruhrpott auch schon wilde Kirschen und __ Schwarzdorn)

die Zwiebeln wurden im Herbst ins Kiesbeet oberhalb des Moorbeetes gesteckt

die helle ist die Sorte "Katherine Hodgkin", das andere "Purpureus" (die blaue "Harmony" braucht noch 2-3 Tage)


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2019)

Manchmal braucht's etwas gelenkte Aufmerksamkeit. Ich fand die __ Iris reticulata toll als ich die Bilder hier sah und dachte spontan "habenwill". Nächster Gedanke: ich hab doch nirgends ein kalkiges Kiesbeet. Gestern war meine Schwester dann händeringend auf der Suche nach Abnehmern für Stecklinge ihres überbordenden __ Winterjasmin.
Und mir fiel ein, dass ich eine ungenutzte Vorgartenecke hab, und Kies, Kalksplitt, Lehm und Steine liegen auch noch rum. Die passen doch bestimmt gut zusammen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2019)

vor 3 Tagen haben die ersten __ Iris x barbata (nana) Blüten geöffnet.
Dieses Jahr könnten dem bisher sehr gutem Wachstum nach alle Iris barbata mal zum blühen kommen (im Herbst und im Frühjahr gabs ordentliche Gaben von Dolomitkalk - es gab dieses Jahr aber auch keine heftigen Frostschäden wie letzen März)

"Hamburger Nacht"
"Blue Demin"

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2019)

die __ Iris sind nun alle soweit durch, mal Zeit wieder ein paar Bilder einzustellen (sind aber eine Mischung von "Garteniris" und "Teichiris"


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo Frank,
ich glaube einige davon gehören noch im meinen Garten. Vielleicht musst du einige mal teilen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Meine sind auch schon fast durch.
           

Den Anfang machen dieses Jahr die Kleinen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Und dann die Großen


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Und natürlich am gelb am Teich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2019)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> ich glaube einige davon gehören noch im meinen Garten. Vielleicht musst du einige mal teilen.


 in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht. Die sitzen zum Großteil erst seit 2017 im Kiesbeet und bis auf die 4 jährige "Nibelungen" (Foto 6) haben sie bisher wegen der Nährstoffarmut kaum was zugelegt

die 4 __ Iris sibirica stammen übrigens alle aus Samen von der gleichen Mutterpflanze. Ist schon interessant wie die einzelnen Stauden in Blütenform/-farbe von einander abweichen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Juni 2019)

Tolle __ Iris habt Ihr. Bin ganz begeistert, die schönen Blüten wecken schon wieder Begehrlichkeiten (und das, obwohl ich schon gar nicht mehr weiß wohin pflanzen). Hab dieses Jahr verpennt, meine Blüten auf Foto zu bannen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wohin, aber irgendwo findet sich immernoch ein Plätzchen. Und wenn ich endlich mal einige radikal teilen würde, dann hätte ich sogar noch viel Platz.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2019)

Ich finde diese __ Iris besonders schön. Leider blüht sie nicht in meinem Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2019)

Die hast du doch im botanischen Garten geklaut 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2019)

Ein paar wenige __ Iris blühen bei mir auch, leider haben nicht alle überhaupt Knospen ausgebildet.
    

      
  

  

  
   
  

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Die hast du doch im botanischen Garten geklaut
> 
> lg Ina



Hi Ina,

nur die __ Iris sibirica Samen

die Bartiris stammen bis auf Bild 5 alle vom dicken orangen Hörnchen
Die pfirsischrosane auf Bild 5 hab ich letzten Frühsommer aus nen Haufen Erdaushub am Straßenrand in der Provence "gerettet"

und die Iris missouriensis auf Bild 10 stammte mal aus im Net besorgten Samen (zum Glück waren da letztes Jahr noch ein paar der selbstgernteten samen gekeimt, das ist die letzte die den übernassen Winter 2017-2018 und den anschließenden Wüstensommer überlebt hat, die hat auch nur noch eine Blüte und sieht auch so aus als ob sie diesen Sommer verschwindet

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo Frank, ich meinte eigentlich die Fotos von Goldkäferchen..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2019)

Hi Ina,

Mann fühlte sich als "Samenräuber" halt gleich wieder angesprochen

MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2019)

Die erwartete mich heute als ich vom Krankenhaus nach Hause kam.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, ich meinte eigentlich die Fotos von Goldkäferchen..


Hi Ina, hast Du richtig erkannt.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2019)

Schade eigentlich, da hätte ich auch Bedarf angemeldet.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2019)

Nicole, die rote hat Dir doch sicher auch Heike besorgt? Die habe ich von ihr auch bekommen, aber meine will dieses Jahr nicht blühen. letztes Jahr war sie sehr schön.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2019)

Jep das war unsere liebe Heike.  Sie steht auf der Schwimminsel und blüht dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2019)

eine meiner beiden "roten" __ Iris Louisiana-Hybriden schiebt auch einen Blütenstand. Mal schauen obs auch wirklich ne rote ist oder wie bei meinen Seerosen auch wieder was ganz anderes als die Sortenauszeichnung behauptete

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2019)

Bei mir blüht erst eine einzige Gelbe


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2019)

Aber Jolantha, das ist dochts um traurig zu sein.
Jetzt erfreust du dich an den Bildern und in einigen Tagen an denen in deinem Garten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2019)

so, meine __ Iris sind nun alle durch. Das hier waren die letzten

die eine Louisiana-Hybride ist tatsächlich "rot"
eine meiner Iris ensata
und ne Iris  x barbata "Elatior" ,die sich bei ner Pippipause am Straßenrand in den Provence-Alpen in meinen Bus geschlichen und um Asyl gebeten hat

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

eine __ Iris ensata hat sich doch noch zu einer Blüte entschlossen...
        
 die rosafarbene ist recht mickrig und hat nur einen einzigen Blütenstengel hervorgebracht. Die weiße ensata und die weiße mit fliederfarbenem Rand sind leider am neuen Standort nicht gekommen, nachdem ihnen schon der vorherige nicht zugesagt hatte. Ich weiß bald nicht mehr, wo ich sie noch hinstellen kann.
die einzige weiße ist eine Iris pseudcorus, die hatte aber auch nur einen Stiel. die bilder hatte ich hier neulich schon eingestellt. 

lg Ina


----------

